# Swift Shower



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have just aquired Swift Sundance/Suntor 530LP 2008 model but am having trouble with trying to move the shower head from basin to shower head, is it supposed to move freely in and out or do I remove the cover beneath the basin each time and push it up from there. I cant believe Swift would engineer such a problem.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Dustyrhodes,

The shower head should slide in and out through the basin to the shower bracket. The cover is to access plumbing connection if needed.

The pipe is jamming by the sound of things, if this can't be easily remedied by accessing through the cover you may need to ask your dealer to look at it. Alternatively if you email my colleague at Swift [email protected] he will be able to call you to talk you through it.

thanks
Andy


----------

